# NCEES SII Problem 250



## DAVE9999 (Oct 20, 2009)

on page 54, at the bottom of the page, in the calc for Pe2: where does the 18 come from? is the # of columns?


----------



## bcy (Oct 20, 2009)

DAVE9999 said:


> on page 54, at the bottom of the page, in the calc for Pe2: where does the 18 come from? is the # of columns?


yes, it is the summation of euler buckling load of all columns. It happens, in this example, the euler buckling loads are all the same. btw, can't trust much on the solutions, I found there are numerous errors, especially sample question 450. Good luck!!


----------



## MOOK (Oct 20, 2009)

bcy said:


> yes, it is the summation of euler buckling load of all columns. It happens, in this example, the euler buckling loads are all the same. btw, can't trust much on the solutions, I found there are numerous errors, especially sample question 450. Good luck!!


Speaking about the errors in problem 250

Is the load combination to determine the design loads for the connection design (part c) is correct? It looks wrong to me either in ASD or LRFD.

Problem 460

Why the solution considered the diaphragm as ONE simple beam instead of two simple beams at Grid C??

In my opinion, problem 450 has the least errors among the 4 problems.


----------

